# Is this projector screen too big for the wall?



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

2' isn't enough for the speaker?
I think 120" is perfect.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

I did my basement from scratch few years ago. It's 7' and few inch-ish high. I setup a receptacle and HDMI on the ceiling about 12' away from the wall. If I remember, I planned to put a 110" (I think diagonal) pulldown screen and use a projector. But I realize some require having to change the bulbs every short often and it may not even be "HD", so I endup bought a 75" LED TV. Now the 75" is too big for me (but my kids and wife likes it). I would think a 65" or maybe 70" would be just right? I even setup a correct gauge speaker wire so that I can have RHL/RHR (4-speakers surround system). Guess what, never did anything with "HT" yet. Maybe this summer, I could finish it up?

I couldn't find a "prefect" bookshelf stereo system. So many are so ugly or just not right features. I would like 120watts each front speakers. Right now, I am still using my Aiwa NSX-999 (it's prefect) but it's aged and the CD aren't working (I paid to had the CD fixed twice and it's now still broken).


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you haven't bought/built the screen yet, cut sheets of paper (suggest gift wrapping paper) to make a mockup for a screen and tape that on the wall. Sit down and look at different parts of it repeatedly. If your neck gets tired moving your head that far from side to side and up and down then the screen is too big.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Need to use a calculator based on the seating distance.

THX recommends 15 feet minimum for a 120" screen.


----------



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's what I did. I mounted the projector (Benq 2050)(ceiling mount) per spec's for the range of screen sizes I was considering. 100" -130". The projector is a short throw projector in a room about 17'x15'. 7.5' ceiling height. 

I hooked up a dvd player to the projector started the movie and played around with different screen sizes. 

Ideally I wanted 120". invited SWMBO down to take a look, and we settled on 110". 

My main seating is located about 10' from the screen and the 110" screen size was perfect without causing any strain from trying to follow to entire screen image.

My front L/R's are located on either side of the screen on a lower gear cabinet that goes across the entire wall and the center is located just below the screen on the cabinet. My screen wall is 17' wide and everything fits just fine.


----------



## IslaWright (Oct 6, 2016)

For a basement that size I wouldn't downsize it. Whenever you are creating a custom home theatre you should go big or go home. You'll see pretty soon that one will look small too. We went for 120 in a similar sized basement, and now my husband is complaining it should have bigger. For that we would have to move house


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

IslaWright said:


> (snip) You'll see pretty soon that one will look small too. We went for 120 in a similar sized basement, and now my husband is complaining it should have bigger. For that we would have to move house


The nature of video is such that if the screen looks or seems too small, all other things* being equal, then you can improve on that by sitting closer.

* Assuming you are not going to upgrade the equipment also such as gettiing something with more resolution and there are not too may people trying to crowd around.


----------

